# Drake bindings?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

What do you think of Drake Fifty bindings for an intermediate all-mountain/freerider. I'm on a budget. Would they do for a season until I could afford better? Would they work with a Cold Smoke?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Based on my experience with Drakes, they're horrible. Mine would ALWAYS come lose at the strap and would literally come off mid-run as well as any other people that I know that have had them. I tried some Lock-Tite on them but it didnt work, dunno if it was from the cold or what:dunno: . But imo they're really overrated and lack in the performance department, sure they may look pretty but they don't hold up. Look into Rome Arsenal's or something along those lines.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

See I disagree...I actually just broke out an older pair of Drake Matrix bindings from storage to put on my secondary board. I love them, I actually love them more than my much more expensive Ride SPi's but I like the combination I have going with board binding so I didn't want to screw that up. The Fifty will be fine and will last you more than a season on the cold smoke. It does depend on what you are paying for them. If you are paying the full price which I've seen as a bit over $100 you may be able to do better with a Rome Arsenal/390 on closeout or a Ride EX something along those lines. I have nothing bad to say about Drake bindings but you may be able to get more function for your $ if you look elsewhere at that price range..


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

All I use are Drakes. The only set of Drakes I had a problem with pertaining to straps was the early Matrix. After putting them through some hardcore abuse for a few seasons I wrote Drake an email asking how much they would charge me for a new strap and some hardware (screws, etc). I never recieved a reply from them but a few weeks later I recieved a package in the mail which included new toestraps (including ladders), new ankle straps (including ladders) and all new hardware...free with free shipping. Wow! 

Anyways, the F-50s are sort of the ugly relative of the F-60. Heavier and built for abuse...and did I mention ugly? But if you are more serious about your riding than you are about style you are set. But I would not pay that much for them. They can be found on Ebay for less than $50 US. Drake does not ask for proof of purchase to honour replacement parts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

Are the Ride RX much better than the EX?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

returned said:


> Are the Ride RX much better than the EX?


It's not a huge difference but the RX has a better chassis, nicer straps and ratchets...and it's a bit more stiff than an EX


----------

